# Plumber's Putty To Seal Outside Components?



## Dadof4

I'm hoping a fellow Outbacker can offer some guidance on the proper material to use between the TT and anything you screw to the outside of it.

I am replacing a broken storge compartment door clip (the little plastic piece that holds the door open so it doesn't bonk you on the head). There is some putty between it and the TT to keep out moisture. Went to Home Depot today and could only find Plumber's Putty. It seems a bit too mushy to do the job and the guy there told me it contains lynnseed oil. Is there a specific product for this purpose? Wadda ya think?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## countrygirl

We used a clear silicone caulk when we had to replace one.


----------



## mountainlady56

Don't know about something that small, but I've always used butyl tape underneath anything I installed.
Darlene


----------



## Dadof4

Butyl tape... I had never heard of it but just googled it. It looks perfect! Thanks!


sgalady said:


> Don't know about something that small, but I've always used butyl tape underneath anything I installed.
> Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yea...that tape is great. I've used it to replace the electric cord door/frame. Got some at the RV store.


----------



## Rollrs45

NDJollyMon said:


> Yea...that tape is great. I've used it to replace the electric cord door/frame. Got some at the RV store.


Same here..... A roll of it will go a long way, too.

Mike


----------



## Humpty

If you want to install something and you Never Ever â€“ Ever â€“ Ever want to remove it, use 3M 5200 Marine Adhesive / Sealant.


----------



## Insomniak

There are two kinds of putty tape - the regular stuff, and the Butyl flavor. The butyl is a bit more expensive, but it's stickier and seems to form a more watertight seal.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I too used silicone caulk when I replaced the same clippy thing on my camper.

Tim


----------



## wicandthing

I used plumber's putty on my pop-up when I replaced all the plastic hole covers. Worked great.


----------



## ROO-ING

My youngest daughter broke the outside door stop the first outing we had with the Roo. When I purchased a new one at the dealer they gave me so Butyl tape for free .

Good luck

Roo 
aka Donna


----------



## vdub

I use plumber's putty. Works well and if it breaks again, it's easier to replace.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Agree on Plumber Putty. I used it when replacing the water fill plastic rectangle box.

I use silicon on small items that need a quick seal.


----------

